# List of OTA MAJOR stations prime time HD tv shows?



## instylemale (Jun 28, 2004)

is there a list of shows that reguraly broadcast in HD....on abc cbs nbc fox upn wb???? if so pls advise! thanks


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Wrong forum.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

check www.avsforum.com I know I saw a list there somewhere a while back


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

instylemale said:


> is there a list of shows that reguraly broadcast in HD....on abc cbs nbc fox upn wb???? if so pls advise! thanks


This is the best site. You must register. It's free. http://www.titantv.com/
!pride


----------

